# Phrag. Fritz Shomburg...finally!



## abax (Sep 7, 2015)

O.k., I bullied my way past all the bidders and won my
FS from Pupsi-dog. It should be here in a couple of days and it's in low spike. I've been lusting after this kovachii
cross for quite a while and I'm thrilled.

I've got the method for winning hotly contested plants on
ebay down-pat now. Put in a bid so high that it scares
other bidders away. HA! :clap::clap::clap: Then you
win the plant at the last much lower bid. :evil:

Yes, I know it Schomburg.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 8, 2015)

abax said:


> O.k., I bullied my way past all the bidders and won my
> FS from Pupsi-dog. It should be here in a couple of days and it's in low spike. I've been lusting after this kovachii
> cross for quite a while and I'm thrilled.
> 
> ...



but others dont know how high your bid is until they outbid you


----------



## Marco (Sep 8, 2015)

Congrats!

That's what I do within 5 to 10 seconds before the auction ends. The wild card is if you have someone more aggressive than you and actually over bids what you thought was aggressive. It's happened to me a couple of times. 

I recently bid on a neo where the Auction ended 20:00:22 PDT and I slipped in a qualifying bid at 20:00:20 PDT. A Dollar over last bid. I will say though the bidding on that one was actually fun.


----------



## abax (Sep 8, 2015)

Ed, it didn't matter whether the other bidders knew my bid 
or not. That's the trick, you see. The bid was waaaaay
high and none of that couple of dollars stuff. Monetary
bullying! No sane person would have even tried to outbid me.
I suppose that says a good bit about me, doesn't it???!!!


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 9, 2015)

Angela, the other bidders do not see your bid. IMHO the only way of doing it is to decide for oneself "what am I willing to pay?", and stick to it. Placing the offer the last second will definitely keep prices down, unless as you said there is another insane bidder out there


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 9, 2015)

use snip


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 9, 2015)

snip?


----------



## abax (Sep 9, 2015)

O.K. Aussie Ozpaph, what's snip??!! I have the feeling that
"snip" is going to be Aussie slang that I'll never understand.
;>) To be fair, I'd never expect you to understand Hillbilly
either.

Bjorn, apparently I was the only insane person in the bidding, but
I did get the plant at a much lower price than I bid.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 10, 2015)

*snip*

I use a site called auction stealer.
A free site.
You just put in the reference code for the item, your highest bid and the computer does all the bidding in the last 10 seconds.
Dead easy.
You can pay a small amount and the computer will bid even later - last 3 seconds.
However it does take away the fun!
David


----------



## abax (Sep 10, 2015)

Well damn, I thought I was going to learn a bit more Aussie slang! I love it! I will look at that site, but as you
say, it does quell the excitement a bit.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 12, 2015)

https://www.snip.pl/

Excellent and cheap way of automatic bidding at the last few seconds whether you're at work, busy or asleep.


----------



## Achamore (Sep 12, 2015)

abax said:


> Ed, it didn't matter whether the other bidders knew my bid
> or not. That's the trick, you see. The bid was waaaaay
> high and none of that couple of dollars stuff. Monetary
> bullying! No sane person would have even tried to outbid me.
> I suppose that says a good bit about me, doesn't it???!!!



Ok Angela, I'm calling your bullying bluff: we put Achamore House up on Ebay about 5 days ago. PLEASE feel free to use your technique to secure the house...! I'd even make a batch of ice cream without the powder in it, if you succeed. Maybe even two flavours...


----------



## abax (Sep 13, 2015)

Uh oh, the bully bluff didn't work! If I had that kind of $$$,
I'd just buy the whole island. I could be the kind and gracious dictator...who, knowing Scots as I do, would be
out on my bum in no time flat! Hey, I know. I'll trade
you even for 150 acres of tree nursery and some back breaking labor with little profit. How's that for a deal???


----------

